# Call of Cthulhu d20 Adventure - Now Playing but still Recruiting!



## psychic mind flayer (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm starting a Coc d20 Adventure.  It'll be called the Cult of the Red Hand.  Anyone interested?
This is it:

The Cult of the Red Hand


----------



## Gomez (Aug 28, 2005)

Welcome to the wonderful world of the EN World Play by Post Boards. 

I am always happy to see a new CoC game starting.   

But, it is usually a good idea when you are anouncing a new game that you give some information about the game. 

Like:
-How many players you want in the game.
-What kind of posting frequency that your looking for from the players.
-Character generation rules like level and such. 
-A basic run down on the game; where is it going to be set, what year (very important for a CoC game), etc.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Aug 28, 2005)

The game is set in modern times (now), and I'm looking for about 4-6 players.  Players need to reply at least three times a week, and I'll use standard character generation rules from the d20 rulebook.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm new to PbP, so help me out, here, people.

Thanks.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Aug 30, 2005)

Would anybody be interested in joining?


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 1, 2005)

Okay... if no one joins in in the next two weeks, i'll have to close.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm prepared to have a bash, I've had the D20CoC book since it was released but am still yet to play a game. I'll have a crack at a PC once I know that the game is a goer (i.e once a couple of more volunteers join up). I've spent too many times spending hours on PCs only to have the game go no where so I'll stay in a holding pattern until we confirm things are a goer.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey pmf, you were graced with the advice from one of the great CoC GM's, Gomez.  I'd take his advice and throw folks a bone as to what your game is about.  Showing off some writing ability in an intro is a SURE way to spark interest.

Good luck!
TZ


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 6, 2005)

BUMP

No keeness?

Have we already lost the DM


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 7, 2005)

SORREEEEEEEEEE!!!  Man, I go on vacation for four days and you people go wild!  Naw, JK.  Okay, if we get more players, I'll start.  BTW, D20Dazza, it's the GM, not the DM.  Okay.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 7, 2005)

Okay, if anyone wants an intro, its at the site of the adventure (link is at the first post)


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 12, 2005)

Does anyone else want to join?


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 13, 2005)

All right!  Finally got the intro done.  It's at the site of the adventure.  (link at the first post) Sorry it took so long!


----------



## Spell (Sep 13, 2005)

i am interested!!! i am interested!!!! can i play???


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 14, 2005)

Sure, you can play!
Okay...  so that makes three... ifi i can count D20Dazza and taitzu52... and if i count Gomez, that's four... but I feel like he just popped in to see, and not to play...
Okay, Dazza, taitzu, and Gomez, are you interested?
Thanks.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 14, 2005)

Okay, time for character gen rules!  Yay!!!

Time Period: Modern Day

Abilities: Roll 5d6, ignore lowest two.

Make all of your characters level 5.

HP: 6+Con at 1st level, 4+Con every other level.

Variant: Defense Bonus from page 15 is in play.

Psychic Feats are allowed.

Laws relating to weapons are in play.

Investigators can have NO prior knowledge of the Mythos WHATSOEVER!!!  Any other supernatural stuff is okay, BUT NO MYTHOS!!!

Knowledge: Criminology is a new skill.  Knowledge: Law is more like lawyers, criminology is more like detectives.

Everything else is normal, or as written in the Call of Cthulhu d20 Handbook.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 14, 2005)

Please post your characters here.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 14, 2005)

G'day,

I'd play but am going away for 3 weeks or so in a week and a half and I wouldn't want to slow the game (and CoC probably isn't the game to be NPCing someone while they're away). I'll drop in when I'm back and see if you're needng some backup then 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm going to have to pass on this one.  Thanks for asking, have fun!
TZ


----------



## Spell (Sep 14, 2005)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> Please post your characters here.



I will post my character here tomorrow... sorry, but i don't have the book today


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 14, 2005)

Okay, Dazza and taitzu, sorry you won't play.  Dazza, keep checking back!  Spell, you can have your character in tomorrow.  Gomez, are you willing to play?


----------



## DiamondB (Sep 15, 2005)

Are you still accepting new victims...er...recruits?  I'd be interested in playing, but I may not be able to get a character whipped up until the weekend.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 15, 2005)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> Okay, Dazza and taitzu, sorry you won't play.  Dazza, keep checking back!  Spell, you can have your character in tomorrow.  Gomez, are you willing to play?



There is a difference between won't and can't 

I'll continue to check how things are going and maybe could join once I return? If this is a true CoC game the party should have lost a couple of party members to death or insanity within the next 3 weeks anyway 

Until then, have a blast guys.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Spell (Sep 15, 2005)

*Red Sebloski*

my character: Red Sebloski

APPEARANCE: He is a shortish and nice young man, in his early twenties. He dresses casual, but rather smart. his favourite colour is black, because, he says, it makes his hair and complexion look better.
He walks securely and speaks with a firm warm voice.


[sblock]
NAME: Aaron "Red" Seblowski
PROFESSION: Criminal
LEVEL: 5
XP: 10001
AGE: 23
GENDER: Male
HEIGHT: 5'2''
WEIGHT: 115 lb.
EYES: blue
HAIR: blonde
SKIN: white

(http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=150512)
STR: 14 (+2)
DEX: 16 (+3)
CON: 14 (+2)
INT: 13 (+1)
WIS: 14 (+2)
CHA: 16 (+3)

HP: 32
BAB: +5
SANITY: 70

FORT SAVE: +1
REF SAVE: +4
WILL SAVE: +1

CORE SKILLS: Bluff, Disable Device, Escape Artist, Forgery, Gather Information, Hide, Innuendo, Listen, Move Silently, Open Lock, Sense Motive, Sleight of Hand.

SKILLS [Skill Ranks]:
Appraise [2]; Balance [2]; Bluff [5]; Climb [2]; Concentration [3]; Disable Device [3]; Disguise [2]; Drive [2]; Escape Artist [2]; Forgery [3]; Gather Information [5]; Hide [2]; Innuendo [2]; Intimidate [2]; Jump [2]; Listen [3]; Move Silently [3]; Open Lock [3]; Read Lips [3]; Repair [3]; Sense Motive [7]; Sleight of Hand [4]; Spot [3]; Tumble [2]; Use Rope [2]

SKILLS [Skill Modifier]:
Animal Empathy [+0]; Appraise [+3];
Balance [+5]; Bluff [+8];
Climb [+4]; Computer Use [+1]; Concentration [+5]; Craft: none [+0]; Cthulhu Mythos [+0];
Demolitions [+0]; Diplomacy [+3]; Disable Device [+4]; Disguise [+5]; Drive [+5];
Escape Artist [+5];
Forgery [+4];
Gather Information [+8];
Handle Animal [+0]; Heal [+2]; Hide [+5];
Innuendo [+4]; Intimidate [+5];
Jump [+4];
Knowledge: none [+0];
Listen [+5];
Move Silently [+6];
Open Lock [+6]; Operate Heavy Machinery [+0];
Performance [+0]; Pilot [+0]; Psychic Focus [+0]; Psychoanalysis [+0];
Read Lips [+4]; Repair [+6]; Research [+1]; Ride [+3];
Search [+1]; Sense Motive [+9]; Sleight of Hand [+7]; Speak Other Language [+0]; Spellcraft [+0]; Spot [+5]; Swim [+2];
Tumble [+5];
Use Rope [+5];
Wilderness Lore [+2]

FEATS: Alertness, Dodge, Sensitive

WEAPONS: Brass knuckles; Knife, switchblade; Gun: Glock model 17

EQUIPMENT: Bag, student strap (1); Bracelet, golden (1); Bullet, hollow point (50); Bullet, normal (100); Car, Daewoo Matiz, black [mission car, given by the organisation] (1); Car, BMW 650i convertible, alpine white [my car] (1); Case (1, in the trunk of the car); Cash [given by the organisation for the expenses] (3000$ in bills of 100$ and 50$); Clothes, complete set + shoes (1, in the trunk of the car); Digital camera, Kodac c360 zoom (1); First aid kit (1, in the trunk of the car); Flashlight, small (1); Glasscutter (1, in the trunk of the car); Gloves, suede leather (1); Gloves, surgical (10 pairs); Jumper, hooded with pockets and zip (1); Lockpicking tools (1); Mobile phone, Nokia 7270 (1); Rope, 20 ft (1, in the trunk of the car); Watch, casio g-shock With velcro strap (1)

YEARLY INCOME: 30,000 $

BACKGROUND: Aaron Sebloswki is the only child of a single parents. His mother escaped from her parents in California when she was only 15, and by 17 she was pregnant of Aaron. Being born in the slums isn't fun, especially if your mother has to do whatever crap job (including beating the streets) to feed you.
Aaron was never a problem child, though. He always managed to make others do the dirty and uninteresting work for him. He had the girls and the connections with the older folks as well as the imagination and curiousity to perform "interesting" tasks well. In due time, he left school to become the leader of a small gang. In the last five years, he managed to raise the criminal ladder, thanks to his charisma and to his intuitions. The recent killings in the area forced the Organisation to put somebody on the tracks of the killer, as too much attention from the autorities is the last thing that the everybody wants. Aaron, with is nice face and manners was deemed to be the right man to uncover the culprit and kill him. This will also serve as the final proof that he is ready to become one of the top bosses of the city.

PERSONALITY: Aaron, or "Red" as he likes to be called, is an ambitious young man. He thinks he is destined to great things in life. Unfortunately, despite his charming personality and wits, he is also quite lazy. Unless something is of any interest for him, he will always try to take the easiest and quickest path to solve the matter and get what he wants. Jobs are meant to be quick, fun, and well done, not long and tiring.
His personal morality seems to be designed to accomodate his whims: absolutes have no place in real world, and everything is a shade of gray. Red is sure that intelligent people will readily take all the benefits they can from random opportunities. The smartest ones will create such opportunities themselves. "Good" people do not exist, as everybody has skeletons in his closet. In those rare cases when he witnessed the behaviour really charitable people, he dismissed them as losers or madmen.
He despises stupid people, people that seem too cautious, whatever makes him lose time, and whoever seem to act illogically. He likes basketball, neat jobs, feeling in control, efficient and logical people.
If he was born in a different background, Aaron would have probably been a good actor or salesman.

[/sblock]

Newer note: notice the cash. if you don't agree about the explanation of it, then it will be my money. As i said, I'm easy with it. Moreover, i really want to have some cash ready, should i need it, so...
as for the car, it costs slightly less than $80,000, so i should have the money... i'm not sure of the amount of my savings... 
as i said, feel free to leave me with as much savings as you like.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 16, 2005)

Spell, your character is all right, so far as I can see.  Dazza, keep checking in.  We'll probably have a spot open when you come back.  Gomez, would you like to play?


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 16, 2005)

DiamondB, you can of course join.  Spell, you gave me an idea.  Everyone, roll for character stats at www.invisiblecastle.com.  Also, would you want me to roll dice for other things, or do you want to roll at invisiblecastle.com and post the links?


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh, Spell, which are your core skills, and also include the total modifier for your skills.  BTW, just so I can know, since he is sensitive, will you get other Psychic feats, or just leave it at that?


----------



## DiamondB (Sep 17, 2005)

Great!  I'll get something written up and posted.

As for dice rolling, I prefer it if you do all the rolling (makes my life easier), but it isn't so critical that I can't do it.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 17, 2005)

Great, DiamondB!  I understand the dice rolling.  Spell, what's your opinion?


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 17, 2005)

Spell, also add your income, as well as any weapons, gear or equipment that your Red might have.  I might suggest making him have a higher Dex and a high Reflex save instead of Will, since they're more fitting to his career.  You might want to switch Con and Dex.  Your character description implies that he might have a high Dex and Cha, a medium Int and Str, and a low Wis and Con.  I only say low Wis and Con because he never does things himself, and instead gets others to do them, so he doesn't have to be that tough or experienced.  As to XP, he has 10,001.  He does have the ability score increment.  And, BTW, a person of 5th level would probably be the leader of a gang (as you have already put) or a small criminal ring.  He would not be sent to investigate (since he wouldn't have a boss), but would probably be questioned by the police.  This could lead him to inquire more on his own, because, as you said, too much attention is never good.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 17, 2005)

Also, since you are already a criminal and have an entire description, I probably won't allow any more Psychic Feats (maybe if you have a good reason), because that would make him the group medium and not the group thief.  You can have skill ranks in Psychic Focus, but only very few (two for every 5 levels).


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 17, 2005)

BTW, excellent description!


----------



## DiamondB (Sep 17, 2005)

William MacBeth

APPEARANCE: By all appearances, William is an average guy, though deceptively older than he looks.  In his younger days he had sandy blonde hair, however he now shaves his head daily.  He maintains a goatee, claiming that if he shaves it off he looks like a Cabbage Patch Kid, which is a mix of sandy blonde and dark red hair.  When not dressing to impress, he is often seen wearing combat fatigue pants (black being his color of choice) and a fading green Dartmouth sweatshirt.

[sblock]
NAME: William MacBeth
PROFESSION: Antiquarian
LEVEL: 5
XP: 10001
AGE: 40
GENDER: Male
WEIGHT: 205
HEIGHT: 6'4"
EYES: Green
HAIR: Red/Blonde
SKIN: Tanned

(http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=151532)
STR: 12 (+1)
DEX: 14 (+2)
CON: 15 (+2)
INT: 16 (+3)
WIS: 15 (+2)
CHA: 12 (+1)

HP: 32
BAB: +2
AC: 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Defense)
SANITY: 75
CURRENT SANITY: 75

FORT SAVE: +6
REF SAVE: +3
WILL SAVE: +6

SKILLS [total modifier] (Skills marked with * are core):
*Appraise [8]
Craft (Writing) [5]
*Forgery [5]
*Gather Information [3]
*Knowledge (History) [14]
*Knowledge (Occult) [11]
*Knowledge (Geography) [11]
*Knowledge (Philosophy) [8]
Knowledge (Astronomy) [5]
Knowledge (Religion) [5]
*Research [11]
*Search [9]
*Sense Motive [8]
Speak Other Language (Spanish) [5]
*Speak Other Language (Russian) [11]
*Spot [6]

FEATS: Skill Emphasis (Knowledge-History), Sharp-Eyed, Point Blank Shot

MONEY/INCOME: (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=151554) $17,826 savings/$50,000 per year
EQUIPMENT: M1911 Pistol w/ Vermont Concealed Weapons permit, 100 rounds ammunition, 8 round magazine (3), shoulder holster, Leather Bomber jacket, Cell phone w/ nationwide service, Good laptop w/ internet service, Good hiking boots, Leather gloves, Cheap watch, Sunglasses, 1989 Jeep Wrangler Sahara

BACKGROUND: William MacBeth is your typical country farmboy.  The oldest of 6 (4 brothers, 1 sister), he joined the U.S. Navy right out of high school in an attempt to escape small town life and see the world.  His intelligence, aptitude and family connections he was unaware of, quickly resulted in officer candidate school and training in intelligence.  He spent the majority of his naval career as an analyst in the Office of Naval Intelligence and after 20 years in the service retired with the rank of Commander.  Even while in the service William pursued his fascination with history and the occult, with the occasional dabbling in conspiracy theory, and once out of the military he continued that pursuit with a passion.  He moved to the small town of Thetford Center Vermont where he maintains an eclectic and every growing library on the subjects that interest him most. He has been known to lecture at nearby Dartmouth College, expounding on subjects most students consider outlandish and far-fetched.  On occasion he has even been called upon by various government and law enforcement agencies to provide insights into otherwise unexplainable activities.

PERSONALITY: William generally keeps to himself, prefering the quiet isolation of his library to social interaction.  Some have called him aloof and elitist, William prefers apathetic.  He is not really antisocial, he considers himself more non-social.  He doesn't like social situations and goes out of his way to avoid them if he can.  He doesn't want to get to know people and generally doesn't make an effort to be known by people.  However, this doesn't mean he has no friends or acquaintences.  On the contrary, when he does take the time to get to know someone William holds little back, often forming friendships that last years.  Those who have successfully broken past his reserved exterior find a sarcastically funny, trustworthy friend that can be relied upon under any circumstances.
[/sblock]

I know I need to get his equipment listed, I'll get that taken care of tomorrow, but I wanted to get him posted for you to look at PMF.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 17, 2005)

Looks great so far!  I'll keep reading and check for errors.  You do the equipment.  Oh, wait... You mentioned he's in a small town in Vermont... we'll be playing in New York.  He could be there on a trip, could be renting, vacations, pick a way or change where he lives.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 17, 2005)

BTW, how do you do spoilers?


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 17, 2005)

Although we still have space for 4 more people, as soon as we get 2 more, we'll start.  We can incorporate more into the adventure later on.


----------



## Spell (Sep 17, 2005)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> DiamondB, you can of course join.  Spell, you gave me an idea.  Everyone, roll for character stats at www.invisiblecastle.com.  Also, would you want me to roll dice for other things, or do you want to roll at invisiblecastle.com and post the links?




i would like if you would do all the rollings... 
better for you (more time consuming, but more fair for your story), better for me (i don't really really like computerised dice rolling programs... )
you are the master, though, so you decide.


----------



## Spell (Sep 17, 2005)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> Oh, Spell, which are your core skills, and also include the total modifier for your skills.  BTW, just so I can know, since he is sensitive, will you get other Psychic feats, or just leave it at that?




i don't think i will get other psychic feats, unless it would be stupid not to do so, for plot reasons ("...after getting an alien artifact in your frontal lobe...").

i will complete the character as soon as possible. i don't have internet at home yet, and the book is my mate's... :_(


----------



## Spell (Sep 17, 2005)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> Spell, also add your income, as well as any weapons, gear or equipment that your Red might have.  I might suggest making him have a higher Dex and a high Reflex save instead of Will, since they're more fitting to his career.  You might want to switch Con and Dex.



alright 



			
				psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> As to XP, he has 10,001.  He does have the ability score increment.



cool... i'll make use of that! 




			
				psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> And, BTW, a person of 5th level would probably be the leader of a gang (as you have already put) or a small criminal ring.  He would not be sent to investigate (since he wouldn't have a boss), but would probably be questioned by the police.  This could lead him to inquire more on his own, because, as you said, too much attention is never good.



mmmh... i based my "gang" structure on a chapter of economics and crime that i read in a book called freakonomics (no kidding... it's interesting...).
it seems that during the crack "golden age" only very experienced and "old" (30-ish people).
Red, then, would be the head of a fairly big local gang, but he would still have some boss to report to. i agree that maybe he is a too important figure to go investigating a random crime like this... but maybe this could be a political manoeuvre to put him into a corner. or a mission that will award him a higher place in the organisation.
i think that if i was in his shoes, and i was questioned, i would like someone else to investigate into the matter... what would happen if the police would find me 5 seconds after i discovered a fresh corpse? since i'm already on the suspect list, i would try to avoid any direct connection like the plague.

what do you think?


----------



## Spell (Sep 17, 2005)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> Also, since you are already a criminal and have an entire description, I probably won't allow any more Psychic Feats (maybe if you have a good reason), because that would make him the group medium and not the group thief.  You can have skill ranks in Psychic Focus, but only very few (two for every 5 levels).




as i said, the psychic feat was just an added twist, and i don't plan on taking anything more, or pushing my character into the psy world...

it's more an oddity than anything else.


----------



## Spell (Sep 17, 2005)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> BTW, how do you do spoilers?





with [ sblock] and [/ sblock]
(no spaces)


----------



## DiamondB (Sep 17, 2005)

Okay I modified my character post with some basic equipment, generally what he travels with.  A car isn't listed in the CoC book, but if it's okay I'd add that too, not entirely sure how to handle to purchase though (d20 Modern's wealth system makes such purchases so much easier).

As for getting him to NYC, that's not terribly difficult.  Vermont is just a quick hop away and I also noted in my background that William was occasionally sought out for his insights into the unusual by law  enforcement and government agencies.  He could easily have been called down to NYC by someone to look into the murders (or something compeletly unrelated and just accidentally get involved).  If you wish I could work up more background (i.e. contacts) that would get him involved, I just didn't want to trample on your story right off.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 17, 2005)

Okay, then I'll do all the rollings.  Spell and DiamondB, keep working on your characters.  Spell, add everything I have already said in previous posts.  DiamondB, add your weapons and equipment.  I don't think an antiquarian would have many weapons, so just add reasonably (you might want to change his description and say he hunts as a hobby or something).


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 17, 2005)

DiamondB, that's great.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 17, 2005)

Okay, so Spell, are you gonna change his ability scores and saves, or do you want me to do it, or do you want to leave him as is? (I suggest one of the first two options, since he is a criminal)


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 17, 2005)

sorry. dupe post.


----------



## DiamondB (Sep 18, 2005)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> I don't think an antiquarian would have many weapons, so just add reasonably (you might want to change his description and say he hunts as a hobby or something).




Yeah, I didn't figure he'd have an arsenal handy 
Since he's retired military I went with something simple and traditional; M1911 .45.  He carries it with him (and has the concealed carry permit) because, well he's a bit on the paranoid side (conspiracy theorist and all) and knows there are some real wierdos out there.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 18, 2005)

Okay, great.  Ummm... I might need to talk to you later in private, so my email is 

psyche1000@gmail.com

Could you guys give me yours too?


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 18, 2005)

The emails are for the purposes of the story.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 18, 2005)

Spell, we need to see some updates as far as equipment and weapons.  Also, if you're willing to, change his ability scores and saves as mentioned in previous posts.


----------



## Spell (Sep 18, 2005)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> Spell, we need to see some updates as far as equipment and weapons.  Also, if you're willing to, change his ability scores and saves as mentioned in previous posts.




I think my character is ready. I have edited the original character post.

As for quickness of reply, keep in mind that i'm in europe, some 6 hours after you...


----------



## DiamondB (Sep 18, 2005)

Email address

charles@diamondb.net


----------



## Spell (Sep 18, 2005)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> The emails are for the purposes of the story.



you mean i won't get viagra or cheap mortages rates from you? :____(


you should've got a mail from me, now. 
if not, i will post my mail on the boards.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 18, 2005)

Okay, Spell I got your email.  Don't worry, I understand that you're in the UK, eight hours difference from me and seven from DiamondB.  That's all right.  Sorry if I sounded a little mean or impatient.  I didn't mean to.  As to your character revisions, they're great!   I got everyone's characters in sheets, so, as far as I can tell, we're ready.  We're just waiting for two to four more players.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 18, 2005)

Oh, I was looking at old posts and noticed... DiamondB, you can have a car, and you can use your savings to buy it.  To both of you guys, we need to work out how you're paying for the cars and how long it will take to have it completed.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 18, 2005)

Oh, by the way (i'm new to PbP), do GMs usually give you stats for NPCs in PbP?


----------



## Spell (Sep 18, 2005)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> To both of you guys, we need to work out how you're paying for the cars and how long it will take to have it completed.




what do you mean "to have it completed"?
i had assumed my car was given me by the Organisation. else, if it has to be my car, i will go for a poshier one! 
as for the mean to pay it, i don't really care...
the only money i need (i forget to put this in the description) is $3000 cash. in my wallet. again, ideally from the organisation, but if not, then it's mine.


----------



## Spell (Sep 18, 2005)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> Oh, by the way (i'm new to PbP), do GMs usually give you stats for NPCs in PbP?




well, you can do as you like, of course.
i think, though, it would be funnier for everybody if we knew as little as possible about game mechanics, especially in the in character thread.
i think it would make things better for you, too. if you suddenly decide that we're having a too easy time, you can boost the oppoenents with no problem and no need for tell us.


----------



## DiamondB (Sep 19, 2005)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> Oh, I was looking at old posts and noticed... DiamondB, you can have a car, and you can use your savings to buy it.  To both of you guys, we need to work out how you're paying for the cars and how long it will take to have it completed.




Okay, I'll add the car.  As for payment, I figured that other than a down payment, which I'll pull from my savings, I'd use some of my annual $50,000 (which I figure is Navy retirement, shrewd investment and payment for my services).

As for NPC stats, the two PbP games I run (on a different forum) is devoid of NPC stats.  I usually post the rolls if appropriate, though I don't reveal the results of some skill checks.  I agree with Spell, the mystery of the antagonist's abilities adds to the sense of reality.  Also as a PbP GM I'll admit to strengthening (and weakening) the opposition on the fly.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 21, 2005)

Okay.  I'll suppose you guys have paid for about half your car's worth already, and we'll have monthly payments.


----------



## Spell (Sep 21, 2005)

psychic mind flayer:

[sblock]
for a petty criminal leader, image is important. i think my character is already a bit out of the ordinary for dressing casual (smart casual, but stil...). if that has to be my car, as opposed to just a random car i got for this investigation, then i would like to have another one. something big and posh, to impress the average drug dealer.
i am ready to pay for that, too, because without the right image, you just can't make it!
[/sblock]


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 21, 2005)

Spell, that's great.  What kind of car would you want?  I'll say you already paid for half of it.  Take half of that half (25% of the whole thing) from your savings.  We can work out a plan to pay the rest.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 22, 2005)

We still need two more players to start.  Come on, people!


----------



## Spell (Sep 22, 2005)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> Spell, that's great.  What kind of car would you want?  I'll say you already paid for half of it.  Take half of that half (25% of the whole thing) from your savings.  We can work out a plan to pay the rest.




i'm about to edit my character sheet with the new car, then.
as for the plan to pay it, i'm easy. i don't care too much about money ESPECIALLy since it's fictional money!


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 23, 2005)

All right.  That'll be fine.  Um, Gomez, you haven't replied.  Will you grace us with your presence?  Will you play?


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 23, 2005)

I've been talking to a few other people, and it seems they might join.  There's four in total.  However, either don't have internet or have bad connections, one might be a little unenthusiastic (so I don't count on him), and another is barely learning how to play CoC.  So doun't count on it, but they might join.  We will of course still have space for more.


----------



## Spell (Sep 23, 2005)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> I've been talking to a few other people, and it seems they might join.  There's four in total.  However, either don't have internet or have bad connections, one might be a little unenthusiastic (so I don't count on him), and another is barely learning how to play CoC.  So doun't count on it, but they might join.  We will of course still have space for more.




i might ask some italian friends from another board (an italian one).
i'm pretty sure someone would give it a try... is it ok with you? just how good you would like their english to be?
i think i will just post there to see if there is any interest...


EDIT1: i've posted my message there. hopefully somebody will be interested. 

EDIT2: and this is probably why gomez hasn't answered yet! 
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=149737


----------



## DiamondB (Sep 25, 2005)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> Spell, that's great.  What kind of car would you want?  I'll say you already paid for half of it.  Take half of that half (25% of the whole thing) from your savings.  We can work out a plan to pay the rest.




I haven't updated my character sheet yet, but I think I'm going to go with an older model vehicle (likely a older model Jeep CJ).  I'm going to research it a bit and will probably just pay for the whole thing right out of my savings.  Makes the mechanics of monthly payments easier to manage


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 26, 2005)

Spell, if they can understand everything that's already been said on the previous posts, then that's great.  If not, then we can work something out.  DiamondB, that's a good idea.  Keep posting so we can pay for your car.


----------



## Spell (Sep 26, 2005)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> Spell, if they can understand everything that's already been said on the previous posts, then that's great.  If not, then we can work something out.  DiamondB, that's a good idea.  Keep posting so we can pay for your car.




unfortunately, it seems their english is not good enough


----------



## DiamondB (Sep 26, 2005)

Updated my character with his Jeep.  I put a link to the actual vehicle in question so you could see the price. ($6000)  I took $8000 out of my savings to deal with tax, title, insurance, y'know stuff dealers never figure into the sticker price.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 27, 2005)

DiamondB, I was just about to suggest the same thing.  Spell, on a level from 1 - 10, how would you rate their english?  We might be able to work something out.


----------



## Spell (Sep 27, 2005)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> Spell, on a level from 1 - 10, how would you rate their english?  We might be able to work something out.




those that i know of range from 1 to 8. but english skills are never really discussed... 
the thing is: i have put a link to this thread in my post on their boards, and they are not replying to either, so i assume there's no interest.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 28, 2005)

That's all right, Spell.  If anyone wants to join, I'd say anything above a six is okay.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 28, 2005)

Still need players?


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 29, 2005)

Furkathka, we are still open.  Welcome aboard!  If I may ask so early, what kind of character would you like to play?  We already have a thief and a professor.  (In D&D terms, that's a rogue and a wizard.  A fighter or cleric would be good!)  However, you can choose anything you want.  As long as I say it's okay....


----------



## Pencil and paper (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi. I've played CoC many years ago.

I want to apply to this game, I'm on the runn today and tomorrow + weekend. 
I will try to get up a backspine today, need to open some boxes with books and magazines. (new house= many boxes).

-P&P


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 29, 2005)

Just curious: what d20 ruleset are we using: CoC, D20 Modern or Grim Tales?

I'm thinking of a character that has studied musty old tomes and has a smattering of knowledge with the arcane. Something of a spellcaster.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 30, 2005)

P&P, you can join.  Frukathka, we're using the rules from the d20 CoC book.Your idea sounds great, as long as he has no mythos knowledge.He also can't have any spells, though he can have spell-related stuff (like skills and feats and that sort of stuff).


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 2, 2005)

Frukathka, I'm not trying to pressure you, but when do you think can you get your character done?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 2, 2005)

I'll start working on it right now.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 2, 2005)

All right.  If he's gonna be a professor or archaeologist or teacher, it'd be preferable if he has a specialty or background in Religious Symbology.  Thanks!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 2, 2005)

*Ralph Lohrenstein*

[sblock]
	
	



```
Name:        Ralph Lohrenstein
Profession:  Mystic (Antiquarian/Parasychologist Combo)
Level:       5
XP:          10001
Age:         32 
Gender:      Male
Height:      5' 11"
Weight:      200 lbs.
Ethnicity:   Caucasian 
Eyes:        Green
Hair:        Black
```
Stats

```
[b]Ability       Score     Modifier[/b]
Strength:       9           -1
Dexterity:      12          +1
Constitution:   16          +3
Intelligence:   17          +3
Wisdom:         17          +3
Charisma:       17          +3[sup]1[/sup]

[sup]1[/sup]+1 for level 4
```


```
Base Attack Bonus:  +2
ACrmor Class:       17
Hit Points:         37

Sanity:             85
Current Sanity:     85

Fortitude: +1
Reflex:    +4
Will:      +4
```


```
Skills ( All skills below are Core Skills)
              
[b]			                  Key        Skill      Ability                Misc
Skill			                Ability	    Modifier    Modifier    Ranks    Modifier[/b]
Appraise                                  Int         +11          +3         8
Concentration                             Con         +14          +3         8         +3
Forgery                                   Int          +3          +3         0
Gather Information                        Cha         +11          +3         8
Knowledge (History)                       Int         +11          +3         8
Knowledge (Occult)                        Int         +11          +3         8
Knowledge (Religion)                      Int         +11          +3         8
Knowledge (Art)                           Int         +11          +3         8
Language (Egyptian Hieroglyphics)         Int         +11          +3         8
Pyschic Focus                             Wis         +14          +3         8         +3
Research                                  Int         +11          +3         8
Spellcraft                                Int         +11          +3         8
```
*Feats:* 
Sensitive
Skill Emphasis (Concentration)
Skill Emphasis (Psychic Focus)

Wealth

```
Money/Income:   $6,088.62/$20,000 per year

[u]Equipment[/u] 
Good Trech Coat                   $299.95
Dress Shirt                        $29.95
Jeans                              $49.95
Cross-Trainer Shoes               $109.95

Leather Wallet                    $100.00
Debit Card (value)              $1,000.00
Cash                              $400.00

Non-Disposable Lighter             $19.95
Pack of Cigarettes                  $3.00

Cheap Wristwatch                   $29.95
Leather Gloves                     $22.88

Palmtop PC                        $499.95
Digital Camera                    $359.95

Flak Vest                        $2000.95
.44 Magnum Semiautomatic          $850.00
Ammunition (200)                  $135.90
```


```
[b]Weapon                             Damage       Critical[/b]
.44 Magnum Semiautomatic            2d8            x3
```
[/sblock]

*Background:*
Ralph is the third son of Gwynneth and Charlie Lohrenstein. He was born in Lake Charles, Louisiana on Halloween in 1972 at exactly midnight. He had a charmed boyhood, his days filled with school and books. He was always learning. He had a passion for history and the occult. He always knew there was something different about himself. When he was 12 he had a frightening dream where his grandparents and uncle died a grisly death in a car accident. The next day he found out that it came true. Ralph was in shock. He thought he had something that was rare, so he tried to focus on harnessing his mental prowess. When he turned 18 he went to college to get degrees in psychology and parapsychology. It was in college that he met a wonderful young lady by the name of Loretta. Loretta was interested in the same things and had a flair for Egyptology. Her interest in it piqued Ralph’s. He had no idea it could be so fascinating. While he has in college he was working at a local museum as night security. It was pretty quiet so he worked on his studies done whenever he had a chance to sit down. While working there, he pored over anything Egyptian. His work and studies paid off and he eventually learned the secrets of the Egyptian hieroglyphic language. 

Ralph eventually came back to the occult. He can’t remember what set it off, but he had a feeling that he would need the knowledge of it further down the path of life. After he and Loretta graduated, they married. As a young couple they enjoyed their days and nights together, but it wasn’t meant to last. They worked on having a child and eventually they were blessed. Complications arose with the pregnancy and Loretta and her child died on the operating table. Ralph dove himself into his work, a lunatic searching for the meaning to the answer that was ever elusive. After three months of work he slipped deep into depression.

It was at this time that he used his other talents for working as a detective. He moved to Lafayette and got himself a small apartment. He used his unique ability for detective work, and it partially alleviated his pain. His superiors took notice and moved him up the chain of command, which meant relocation to Morgan City. It was in Morgan City where he was put on an unusual case. He was investigating murders that took place Houma, Chalmette and New Orleans. He got a tip one night and he and his partner went to investigate. They split up at a warehouse trying to corner a suspect when he tripped over a loose crate that was filled with musty tomes written in a weird dialect. He heard a noise that sounded distinctly inhuman coming from another room and investigated. He didn’t get a good look but something was feasting on his partner’s corpse. Ralph has horrified. He quit his job without notice. 

He moved to New Orleans about four months ago and had settled in. Then it happened again. He foresaw a nature at its worst. New Orleans ripped to shreds, many lives taken and the destructive power of water. So he hightailed it to New York City. Better safe than sorry he thought. He was glad he did move as footage of Katrina came to his TV. Now in New York, he has a license as a private investigator and has setup a private mystic shop which he uses as HQ for his businesses. 

Ralph’s first case as a PI put him in with some mafia figures that needed information on the workings of a local business that had setup shop within the downtown area. He did his work without question. When the job was done he asked for contact information. With the info he got himself some protection (A gun and armor) at street price. His connection had paid off. He does business with just about any client without attitude and tries not to exploit anyone with his gift. 

He offers the use of his mystic ability to anyone willing to foot the charge for it, and he is always up front about that. He is notorious for ending his workday as early as his responsibility for a case will allow. When not working he is poring over tomes and scrolls always searching for hidden answers that have always been just a little out of humanity’s reach. He loves his talent and is not ashamed about it, but does not talk about it.

*Personality:*
Ralph is an introverted individual, always thinking. He is not so much a people person, but give him a book, and he will open up to you about his love for knowledge. He does keep to himself and doesn’t ask anything out of life but the right to exist. He has morals and despite his Christian upbringing he does delve into topics that normal religious people wouldn’t touch with a ten foot stick. He seeks not the company of a woman, as he has spurned love due to the loss he has suffered. He doesn’t open up about his past but loves to yammer on about his obsession with the paranormal, Egyptian hieroglyphics and forbidden lore.


----------



## Pencil and paper (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi. I have searched trough all boxes and i cant find my book. I must have loaned it to my brother in Chile. Soooo.

Any online info i could use to build a character?

P&P


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 2, 2005)

Pencil and paper said:
			
		

> Any online info i could use to build a character?



Tell me your character concept and I'll work up all the details this afternoon/evening.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 3, 2005)

Frukathka, we already have an antiquarian, and for purposes of the story, it would be better if we don't have another.  Try to find another profession that would be fitting for your character.  Thanks.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 3, 2005)

Also, Frukathka, post the link to wherever you rolled your chracter's stats.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 3, 2005)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> Frukathka, we already have an antiquarian, and for purposes of the story, it would be better if we don't have another.  Try to find another profession that would be fitting for your character.  Thanks.



Crud. Here I am ready to post my personality and background. Ah, nuts. I wonder what is similar? 

<goes to rummage through book>


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 3, 2005)

Ralph's Stats - 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=159865


----------



## Pencil and paper (Oct 3, 2005)

I'M very sorry the delay.
I tried to make him a interesting chartacter giving him this jungle-wise weapons-wise herb-wise twist.

hope you like it and that you could assemble some character. 
Thanks by the way   


-**---**-​Jorge Hualican.

Born somewhere in the jungle of Honduras.

*“It must be somewhere” *did his mother say while she smoked from the pipe *“i know Rosalinda, i know”* did his father respond *“Raúl... over there”* it mus have been the first memory Jorge had from his childhood in the jungle, far from the civilization far from its mundane problems. Here you had to be strong, had to be alert, had to be intelligent, had to be a survivor. The big cat was trapped and dead, they had almost fallen them self, the trap uncle Alyün had set out was very good concealed.

He was raised by the tribe like the Mayas did, in community. It was not many years ago they had been discovered by Archaeologist from a English University, that was 60 years ago, his parents life had been changed suddenly at their childhoods, being taken to the cities and given formal education.

They was half breeds in one way... splited between the ancient jungle culture and the new culture, the modern one. 
Jorge himself was a national park guard, explorer did he say to himself, and as such he did know how tu use a weapons, machetes, and all other surviving skills, like climbing, swimming, rescue, first aid and such. He's knowledge about herbs and plants was stunning. 

He was on a trip to London to stop by the Royal Mountaineer Association to pick up his certificate of mountain guide and spend some time with his smaller sister who was attending to English classes at Harvard. She was so much more smarter then him. But he got the muscles, and was quite pleased  with that.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 4, 2005)

Frukathka, you did great.  I hate to keep runining it, but a mystic wouldn't have flak armor. (Unless you have a good reason)


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 4, 2005)

Also, he would probably not have a Magnum... maybe a smaller or less powerful handgun.


----------



## DiamondB (Oct 4, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Crud. Here I am ready to post my personality and background. Ah, nuts. I wonder what is similar?
> 
> <goes to rummage through book>




Frukathka, if you have your heart set on that character I would be willing to make some alterations.  Of course after looking at the two characters, we don't have a lot in common.  There's a bit of overlap on a few skills, but realistically we are two very different Antiquarians.  I'm just a player though, whatever makes the GM's life easier I can live with.  I can rework mine with relatively little effort (no need complete recreation), I haven't played in over a year so I've got lots of character concepts just waiting to escape.

Let me know, I don't have my heart set on an Antiquarian, so if you've got a sweet concept going, I'll happily let you run with it.

It is Call of Cthulhu after all, I don't honestly expect to have a terribly long life, sane or otherwise.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 4, 2005)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> Frukathka, you did great.  I hate to keep runining it, but a mystic wouldn't have flak armor. (Unless you have a good reason)





			
				psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> Also, he would probably not have a Magnum... maybe a smaller or less powerful handgun.



Black market connections?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 4, 2005)

DiamondB just thought I'd let you know that I noticed that the skills I chose overlap the Antiquarian and Parasychologist and figured that out the ones I put together a Mystic character would be the way to go. So you don't need to worry.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 5, 2005)

Okay, I'll leave you two guys to work stuff out.  It would be a lot easier if one of you was left normal and one was something else.   You could choose something close, like a professor or something.  If not, then it's all right.  I understand.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 5, 2005)

Also,Frukathka, you'd have to explain how he got black market connections.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 8, 2005)

Frukathka, I know this sounds like I'm hurrying you up, but please try to finish your character over the weekend so we may start to help Pen and Pencil on his.  I appreciate your hard work.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 8, 2005)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> Frukathka, I know this sounds like I'm hurrying you up, but please try to finish your character over the weekend so we may start to help Pen and Pencil on his.  I appreciate your hard work.



All right, will do.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks.  Much appreciated.  P&P, are you too far to ask your brother for the book back?


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh, and Spell and DiamondB, i know this might seem frustrating but try to hang in there.


----------



## Spell (Oct 8, 2005)

's alright.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 10, 2005)

Okay, P&P, roll 5d6 on www.invisiblecastle.com for each of his stats.  I'm assuming you know what they are.  Also, there are some sites out there that have some info on CoC skills.  If you can't find one, then let me know and we'll help you.  If yu find one, try to come up with a general idea of which skills you would like to have.  Thanks.  Also, try to see if your brother could give you your book back (unless you're too far from Chile to get it).  Thanks.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 11, 2005)

Frukathka, try to finish up your character.  P&P, would it be possible for your character to be a detective or inspector?  If not, that’s all right.  If anyone else is reading this, we really need a detective for story purposes.

Okay.  Now it’s time to invade you character descriptions.  

DiamondB, you are the official consultant on Religious Symbology for the NYPD.  You are also great friends with Frukathka, since you and he were in college together.  You are aware that he knows a great deal about the occult, and that he is a parapsychologist on his spare time.  You are also Spell’s cousin.  (See below)

Spell, you are DiamondB’s cousin.  You are kind of like the black sheep in the family.  No one talks to you.  You are never mentioned.  Although they know where you are, all ties have been closed off.

Frukathka, you are friends with DiamondB.  You both went to college, and you often consult each other for certain things.  You keep up a good relationship, and still chat occasionally.

P&P, we’ll have to wait and see how your character will be to see how he knows the other people.  If he is a detective, then you are also friends with Frukathka and Spell.  If not, we’ll have to change it later.

Thanks.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh, wait, P&P, I just reread your description.  Just found where it says hes a park ranger.  Never mind about the detective thing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 11, 2005)

Just a bump to let you know that my character is 100% complete.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 12, 2005)

Okay.  Thanks, Frukathka.  I'll go read it now.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 12, 2005)

frukathka, you are missing one thing.......  what is his total AC?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 12, 2005)

All right, updated.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 12, 2005)

Okay, thanks, Frukathka.  P&P, are you still there?  Please read some previous posts to see what you have to do.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 13, 2005)

P&P, you haven't replied in a week now.  Are you all right?  I mean, in the terms of being able to reply frequently?  Were you just not able to reply for some reason or will it be like this always?  Thanks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 13, 2005)

I sent him an email. Hopefully we will now what the deal is soon enough.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 13, 2005)

Paper and pecil has dropped me an email notifying me that he will not be able to participate in this game.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks You, Frukathka.  P&P, if you read this, I'm sorry you won't be able to play.  That means we still have one more spot open.  If no one joins in the next week, we'll have to start play with you three.  Anyone else can join in later.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 14, 2005)

D20Dazza, I see you're back.  Would you like to join in?

Frukathka, could you drop him a message?  Thanks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 14, 2005)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> D20Dazza, I see you're back.  Would you like to join in?
> 
> Frukathka, could you drop him a message?  Thanks.



All right, I've dropped him an email.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 15, 2005)

OKay, thanks, Frukathka.  Let me know if he replies.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi there,

Wouldn't mind playing but I'm unlikely to get a chance to do a PC anytime in the next week. Did P&P have a finished PC? I could run his if so?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 17, 2005)

Dazza, P&P did not have a finished character, but I can make you one if you want.  Simply let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 18, 2005)

Would you like me to create a detective (we might need one later on), or do you have your own idea?


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 18, 2005)

If you have time and want to throw one together go nutz, a detective would be fine.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 19, 2005)

Okay, great.  I'll start making one.  He should be ready by tomorrow.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 19, 2005)

cool


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 20, 2005)

All right, I'll post him in a few more seconds.  I'll put the physical description, though I'll leave the background and personality up to you, Dazza. Otherwise, he might end up too hard to play for you.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 20, 2005)

right on, you rock


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 20, 2005)

Name: Ethan Masters
5th level Defense Option
Profession: Police Detective

[sblock]
XP: 10,001
Age: 32
Gender: Male
Height: 6’ 1”
Weight: 185 lbs.
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Brown
Skin: Light

Abilities:

STR: 16 (+3)
DEX: 17 (+3)
CON: 18 (+4)
INT: 15 (+2)
WIS: 14 (+2)
CHA: 14 (+2)

Saves:

FORT: +8
REF: +4
WILL: +3

HP: 42
AC: 18 (+4 Kevlar, +3 DEX, +1 Offense Option)
Initiative: +3 (DEX)

BAB: +4
Melee: +7
Ranged: +7

Sanity: 70
20% Sanity: 14
Max. Sanity: 99

Skills:

*Forgery: +5
*Gather Information: +6
*Hide: +5
*Intimidate: +5
Knowledge (Law): +4
*Knowledge (Criminology): +10
*Listen: +6
*Move Silently: +6
Open Lock: +5
*Search: +5
*Sense Motive: +7
*Spot: +5
Tumble: +4

* indicates core skills.

Attacks:

Glock M17: +7
	Damage: 1d10
	Crit: x3
	Range: 20 ft.
	100 bullets
Mossberg M590: +7
	Damage: 3d6
	Crit: x4
	Range: 50 ft.
	20 bullets

Feats:

Skill Emphasis: Knowledge (Criminology)
Weapon Proficiency (Pistols)
Wealth
Weapon Proficiency (shotguns)

Income: $50,000
Savings: $36,000

[/sblock]

Oh, and...
Thanks


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 20, 2005)

Dazza, you can tell me everything else later.  The game starts today!  Yay! Finally!  This thread is for OOC talk related to the game.  Thanks!


----------



## Spell (Oct 20, 2005)

cool! i'm waiting for your nod and then i'll join the action.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 20, 2005)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> Oh, and...
> Thanks



No, thank you


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 20, 2005)

On another note have we got an RG thread?? If so where's it at???

Cheers

Daz


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 20, 2005)

Spell, you won't come in for a short while (don't worry its not that much).  Dazza, we do not have a Rogues Gallery thread.  This is where we post characters as well as OOC.  Thanks!


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 21, 2005)

People, please try to post at least once a day.  I'm not saying you aren't but just for future reference.  You should also check this thread at least once a week to see if anything has come up.  Thanks!


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 26, 2005)

Apologies for being slow, the fact that I'm in Oz often makes me 12 hours or so slower (well actually faster but I have to wait for you slow pokes to catch up ), and on weekends I'm sometimes a little slow, and then with ENWorld being down and my PC having a spat (luckily it only killed me for 12 hours or so before I was able to pull it back) I've been a little slow the last few days.


----------



## SephirothKoR8 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi, I'm new to this game, but I've spoken to the PMF (in RL) and I'm in.  Just wanted to let you guys know.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome SephirothKoR8  (boy that's a moutful)


----------



## DiamondB (Oct 29, 2005)

There's going to be a bit of a time lag in our converstions (in play).  It's only 10:30 am at the Crime Scene, but I don't particularly want to RP the 6 hour drive from Vermont.  So the chat Ralph and I are going to have (I'll post it tomorrow) is going to take place about 4:00 pm.  Hope that doesn't throw things off PMF.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 31, 2005)

So have we got someone playing Vinnie (FBI) or as he/she gone AWOL?? Just wondering whether to expect a reply or to move onto doing some more investigation


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 3, 2005)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> People, please try to post at least once a day.  I'm not saying you aren't but just for future reference.  You should also check this thread at least once a week to see if anything has come up.  Thanks!



Has this game died? The IC thread has been very quiet. I've been looking every day ready to go, go, go but there doesn't seem to be anywhere to go to...

Cheers

Daz


----------



## DiamondB (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah, it seems that this game is dying on the vine.  As much as I'd love to play, I have more important things to do with my time, that check and see nothing has happened on a daily basis. PMF, consider me out.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 4, 2005)

Catch ya later then DiamonB, hopefully we'll catch up in another game somewhere down the track - have fun

Cheers

Daz


----------



## DiamondB (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks Daz, I was hoping this game would work out, but I don't have a lot of free time to check the boards.  If I'm gonna use it to game, I want to game, not dangle in anticipation.

Hopefully we'll see each other around.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Nov 5, 2005)

I am really, really sorry about what hapened.  For some unkown reason, the Enworld site refused to let me sign on for a long, LONG while.  Meanwhile, the game probably died, so I'm sorry about that.  DiamondB, I totally understand if you want to leave, but we might start moving a little faster if you wanna keep in.  Sephiroth, are you still there?  Man, this game has become a MESS!  I'm really sorry, but I will try to get it going again.  Sorry!


----------



## Spell (Nov 5, 2005)

psychic mind flayer, don't worry.
it was your first time, wasn't it?
bad things can happen.
i, for one, am still willing to take part. i hate when people lose the fruit of their work just by bare bad luck or circumstances (and i've been served this kind of cold soup quite frequently, lately).
the worst that can happen is slowing down the pace to three times a week, and keep the game going with fewer players until new ones join.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 7, 2005)

No worries Psychic, I'll back up what Spell said, as long as there is movement a couple of times a week I'm a happy camper.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah, I think I'll slow it down to 3 times a week.  I'm still having sporadic access, but it's better than before.  If, for some reason, it gets worse, I'll try to notify you guys.  BTW, thamks for sticking by.  Frukathka, are you willing to keep on?  I understand this is frustrating, and it is for me too.  DiamondB, I'm really sorry and I understand.  Thank you for your patience.  However, we will keep playing if you want to keep in.  Seph, I'm waiting to see if you reply......


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm REALLY REALLY SORRY!  I haven't posted in a long time.  For some reason, my internet refuses to let me into EnWorld!  It says the page isn't found, blah blah blah...  So, from now on, if you guys see that I'm not posting for a while, I hope you understand.  I'll keep the game running, but if it continues, I'll have to stop it temporarily until I find out what's happening.  THANKS FOR YOUR PATIENCE!!!!!!!


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh, and I've spoken to Sephiroth... he's not gonna be able to play.  He says he's sorry.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 22, 2005)

No worries, I'll keep checking the game.


----------

